# coup de "è!!!!!!??? mare



## jjak974 (28 Septembre 2008)

:mouais:bonsoir à tous, j'envois un coup de "j'en ai mare", quand je regarde l'actualité et je vois ce monde qui expose et vante ses reussites dans le monde ci et l'autre et la haut dans les étoiles, peut être que c'est super, mais je voudrai bien voir tous ces gens qui crevent la fin ici bà sur notre terre , ce qui en pensent, tous ces richard qui ne savent pas quoi faire de leurs miliard, l'autre jours ,il y a un richard qui s'est payé un voyage dans l'espace, je me souviens pas de son nom, ni, les familles du darfour qui crevent, je suis sur qui si ce gars avait investi pour soutenir un village, les gens auraient baptisé de son nom leur village. quelle honte, nous sommes, nous devrions pleurer sur notre sort. nous reniflons toute la merde de l'humanité, egoisme et tout et tout. je suis désolé pour ce coup de g"""""e, mais dés fois. bon courage et bonne concience à tous; je vous aime tous, cordialement votre. :love:j'ai écris a george bush pour qu'il me donne un semi remorque de riz pour que j'enmene à mes amis du zimbawe et d'autre pays, vous savez quoi: surprise, je n'ai touours pas reçu de réponse:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2008)

Euh ! oui ! ... et que pouvons-nous faire pour toi .... ???:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2008)

_Mettez-moi quatre andouillettes! :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

Solidarité avec ceux qui n'ont que 2 go dans leur macpro.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2008)

Tidju ! ça devait être "de la bonne" pour notre ami jjak !:love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2008)

Vous avez beau jeu de railler la saine indignation de ce posteur au grand coeur, messieurs les Jean Foutres du bar!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous avez beau jeu de railler la saine indignation de ce posteur au grand coeur, messieurs les Jean Foutres du bar!


Tu sais, les malheurs du monde alors que je n'ai même pas eu les moyens de me payer des "angel eyes" pour ma BM ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2008)

jjak974 a dit:


> j'ai écris a george bush pour qu'il me donne un semi remorque de riz pour que j'enmene à mes amis du zimbawe et d'autre pays, vous savez quoi: surprise, je n'ai touours pas reçu de réponse:rateau:



Il sais pa ékrire...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2008)

En plus, pourquoi transporter du riz alors qu'on peut transbahuter des kalachnikov ...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

Fais médecine et tu pourras aller soigner les pauvres et les misérables avec Médecins Sans Frontière.

Quoi, je prêche pour ma paroisse ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Fait médecine et tu pourras aller soigner les pauvres et les misérables avec Médecins Sans Frontière.



Ah maiiiiiiiiis ouiiiiii! Suffisait d'y penser!


----------



## rizoto (28 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Fait médecine et tu pourras aller soigner les pauvres et les misérables avec Médecins Sans Frontière.
> 
> Quoi, je prêche pour ma paroisse ? :rateau:



Un moyen de rappeler que tu es médecin ou pas loin de l'être?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Un moyen de rappeler que tu es médecin ou pas loin de l'être?


Tu remets en cause l'altruisme de not' petite Marie ; c'est mal!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Un moyen de rappeler que tu es médecin ou pas loin de l'être?



Bah quoi ? Sur e-carabin, ce genre de réflexions passe comme une lettre à la poste  !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Bah quoi ? Sur e-carabin...



Qui rappelons-le est sponsorisé par la fondation Jean Marie Bigard pour la promotion de l'humour en milieu hospitalier et médical...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2008)

J'en connais un dans mon quartier qui pleure sur la misère du monde, qui milite pour des pays lointains (mais de préférence au soleil !), qui fait des pétitions pour que cesse la famine dans le monde et qui laisse sa pauvre mère croupir dans le besoin dans un hospice dans lequel je ne mettrai même pas mon chien !
Mais c'est vrai que s'occuper de sa mère, c'est moins prestigieux que de pousser une gueulante pour le tiers-monde !
Alors, désolé ... je commence par ma famille, mes voisins et mon quartier ... ce n'est pas que le reste du monde ne m'importe pas, mais j'ai mes priorités ... et assez de boulot avec ça !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2008)

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec les vieux, c'est qu'ils vont de plus en plus à l'essentiel... Le manque de temps qui se fait de plus en plus présent, sans doute...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a de bien avec les vieux, c'est qu'ils vont de plus en plus à l'essentiel... Le manque de temps qui se fait de plus en plus présent, sans doute...


 ... quand t'as déjà un pied dans la tombe, tu fais gaffe au deuxième comme à la prunelle de tes yeux !!!!!:love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Qui rappelons-le est sponsorisé par la fondation Jean Marie Bigard pour la promotion de l'humour en milieu hospitalier et médical...



Non monsieur  !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Non monsieur  !



Si si, mademoiselle la Jeanne Foutre ; j'insiste!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

Camarades ! Osons nous insurger contre la baisse tendancielle du taux de profit !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2008)

En plus, faut pas m'énerver ! J'ai toutes mes économies à la Fortis ... alors j'ai d'autres chats à fouetter en ces temps-ci !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En plus, faut pas m'énerver ! J'ai toutes mes économies à la *Fortis* ... alors j'ai d'autres chats à fouetter en ces temps-ci !!!!!!!!!



C'est quoi leur nouveau slogan ? "Fume, c'est du Belge"...  :rateau: 

Bon de tout coeur avec toi sinon...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon de tout coeur avec toi sinon...


Merci ! ... mais mon risque est quand même limité compte tenu du montant limité (très limité !) de mes économies ...:rateau:
ps : jamais été prévoyant !


----------



## r0m1 (28 Septembre 2008)

Ce genre de fil, c'est comme le caca en forêt où on a pas besoin de tirer la chasse d'eau... comme d'hab' celui qui l'a pondu part et on a plus de nouvelles....:mouais:


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Merci ! ... mais mon risque est quand même limité compte tenu du montant limité (très limité !) de mes économies ...:rateau:
> ps : jamais été prévoyant !



l'avantage de ne pas avoir d'argent, c'est que tu ne peux pas le perdre.


les inconvénients, pas besoin de les rappeler : vous les connaissez


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a de bien avec les vieux, c'est qu'ils vont de plus en plus à l'essentiel... Le manque de temps qui se fait de plus en plus présent, sans doute...



Voilà un beau message 

Nous les vieux, nous voyons les horizons se rétrécir
Le temps se rétracter
Les yeux des jeunes filles qui regardent ailleurs quand nous les croisons sur la plage
Nous espérons pourtant
Qu'elles ne regardent pas seulement les athlètes de plage
Peine perdue
Le crépuscule est notre lot
La fin du jour, notre dernier présent
Il ne nous reste
Que les souvenirs 

(Tiens je vais aller écouter Christophe)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Nous les vieux, nous voyons les horizons se rétrécir


Chez moi, y'a pas que les horizons qui rétrécissent ... malheureusement !!!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

Il y a le cerveau aussi


----------



## pascalformac (28 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... quand t'as déjà un pied dans la tombe, tu fais gaffe au deuxième comme à la prunelle de tes yeux !!!!!:love:


 En esperant que le deambulateur ne soit pas de fabrication chinoise 
Parce que là c'est p'tete le drame

Dejà y a le vieux walkman avec Christophe en boucle , l'vieux il a  donc la tête dans ses souvenirs...

 mais si en plus le déambulateur part en vrille 
vlan 
le déambulateur puis l'vieux dévissent


----------



## benkenobi (28 Septembre 2008)

Ah les vieux, ils sont partout... 

On parle des pauvres et les vlà qui s'tapent l'incruste !!

Allez ouste, du balai !!!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Il y a le cerveau aussi


Sachant que zebig a une bite a la place du cerveau tu n'es pas loin de la vérité.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Septembre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Ah les vieux, ils sont partout...
> 
> On parle des pauvres et les vlà qui s'tapent l'incruste !!
> 
> Allez ouste, du balai !!!



ouais  en plus ils coutent chers et ils bavent

place aux jeunes beaux ( riches )
vive la  mikael vendettatitude


----------



## inkclub (28 Septembre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Camarades ! Osons nous insurger contre la baisse tendancielle du taux de profit !



J'ai une bonne nouvelle pour toi :

*Un job en or massif: 758.333 dollars par jour... et la faillite*

 			 C'est a minima ce que récoltera Alan Fishman pour avoir occupé pendant 18 jours le siège de PDG de la plus grande banque de dépôt de lhistoire américaine... 


La suite sur libe
http://www.liberation.fr/economie/0101118976-un-job-en-or-massif-758-333-par-jour-et-la-faillite


A+


----------



## touba (28 Septembre 2008)

Vous êtes vraiment une bande d'occidentaux égoïstes à l'esprit aussi ouvert que les moules dans l'eau froide !
il y a plein de choses à faire au quotidien pour le quart-monde sans que ça vous coûte quoique ce soit :

par exemple, moi je ne jette jamais les restes après les repas, je mets tout dans un tuperware que je remets à Action Contre la Faim !
tous mes médicaments périmés je les envoie en Afrique et en plus grâce à mon réseau je les envoie directement à des mères de familles !!

voilà ! suffit d'ouvrir un peu son cur et les solutions pleuvent !


capitalistes ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

touba a dit:


> capitalistes ! :hein:



T'as oublié "pourriture" avant.
Sinon, on croit que tu nous flattes.


----------



## touba (28 Septembre 2008)

Pourritures de capitalistes ! :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2008)

touba a dit:


> tous mes médicaments périmés je les envoie en Afrique et en plus grâce à mon réseau je les envoie directement à des mères de familles !!



Et que veux tu qu'elles en fassent, de tes médocs  à prendre pendant les repas ou entre les repas ?  

  

Cela dit, j'aime bien ton nouvel avatar


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouais  en plus ils coutent chers et ils bavent
> 
> place aux jeunes beaux ( riches )
> vive la  mikael vendettatitude



As-tu, ami, pris la mesure du prix de revient d'un athlète de plage
Déjà, le string
Les lunettes
Les planches de surf qui restent désespérément plantées dans le sable, tels des menhirs
Attendant vainement la saillie des vagues
Les crèmes solaires qui s'en vont doucement au fil de l'eau dès que l'athlète a trouvé de quoi pêcher
L'iPod vite cramé par le soleil
La salle de fitness climatisée
La location du 4x4


----------



## inkclub (28 Septembre 2008)

*Mauvaise nouvelle PonHead
La fin du monde a été annulée

*Lavenir est il dans notre dos  ? Cest la crise, la fin du monde. Va falloir revenir à la lampe à pétrole (euh, pas pétrole, betterave ou rutabaga peut être, sil reste des semis pas piqués par Monsanto  ! ).
 Sur les balcons des villes, vont fleurir des cages à lapins, poulets et autres dindons, au milieu des plants de tomates et de courgettes. La chambre du petit dernier sera reconvertie en champ de patates et de haricots verts.
 Finis les plants de « beuh » dans les placards, pensons à lavenir, mettons y du colza pour faire avancer la 406-Trabant. Passkeu avec tous les zexperts en expertises qui nous gonflent le mou de veau à tour de bras, 1929 nétait pas loin, et, déjà, je préparais ma brouette pour aller chercher le montant de mon découvert à la banque.
 Mais non, pas de panique  ! En lisant mon supplément tévé (« TV magazine », distribué entre autres avec le quotidien Ouest France), jai enfin été rassuré. :love:


Lire la suite sur rue89.com
http://www.rue89.com/les-moulouderi...partout-heureusement-il-y-a-elizabeth-tessier


A+


----------



## touba (28 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et que veux tu qu'elles en fassent, de tes médocs  à prendre pendant les repas ou entre les repas ?



j'envoie souvent des suppositoires...


----------



## estomak (28 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'en connais un dans mon quartier qui pleure sur la misère du monde, qui milite pour des pays lointains (mais de préférence au soleil !), qui fait des pétitions pour que cesse la famine dans le monde et qui laisse sa pauvre mère croupir dans le besoin dans un hospice dans lequel je ne mettrai même pas mon chien !
> Mais c'est vrai que s'occuper de sa mère, c'est moins prestigieux que de pousser une gueulante pour le tiers-monde !
> Alors, désolé ... je commence par ma famille, mes voisins et mon quartier ... ce n'est pas que le reste du monde ne m'importe pas, mais j'ai mes priorités ... et assez de boulot avec ça !




c'est très juste ce que tu dis. j'ai pu l'observer moi même.
Dans mon immeuble, y'a un mec qui arrête pas de coller des affiches pour des associations sensées venir en aide aux démunis du sud, de préférence aux heures de passage. Or, l'hiver dernier, y'avait un vieux sdf qui venait dormir dans une petite cour abritée et éclairée en bas de chez moi, et bien ce mec, nous avait raconté le le concierge, ce mec avait été rameuté celui qui gère le syndic pour faire virer le sdf, avec menaces de plaintes, de boycott et de manifestations de mémé . Limite si il a pas fallu le retenir de veiller depuis son balcon avec un fusil à lunette.
Résultat de quoi, plus de sdf en bas de chez moi...mais toujours ses affiches sur le panneau adjacent aux boites aux lettres.


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est très juste ce que tu dis. j'ai pu l'observer moi même.
> Dans mon immeuble, y'a un mec qui arrête pas de coller des affiches pour des associations *sensées *venir en aide aux démunis du sud, de préférence aux heures de passage. Or, l'hiver dernier, y'avait un vieux sdf qui venait dormir dans une petite cour abritée et éclairée en bas de chez moi, et bien ce mec, nous avait raconté le le concierge, ce mec avait été rameuté celui qui gère le syndic pour faire virer le sdf, avec menaces de plaintes, de boycott et de manifestations de mémé . Limite si il a pas fallu le retenir de veiller depuis son balcon avec un fusil à lunette.
> Résultat de quoi, plus de sdf en bas de chez moi...mais toujours ses affiches sur le panneau adjacent aux boites aux lettres.



Censées, non ?


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Septembre 2008)

jjak974 a dit:


> :mouais:bonsoir à tous, j'envois un coup de "j'en ai mare", quand je regarde l'actualité et je vois ce monde qui expose et vante ses reussites dans le monde ci et l'autre et la haut dans les étoiles, peut être que c'est super, mais je voudrai bien voir tous ces gens qui crevent la fin ici bà sur notre terre , ce qui en pensent, tous ces richard qui ne savent pas quoi faire de leurs miliard, l'autre jours ,il y a un richard qui s'est payé un voyage dans l'espace, je me souviens pas de son nom, ni, les familles du darfour qui crevent, je suis sur qui si ce gars avait investi pour soutenir un village, les gens auraient baptisé de son nom leur village. quelle honte, nous sommes, nous devrions pleurer sur notre sort. nous reniflons toute la merde de l'humanité, egoisme et tout et tout. je suis désolé pour ce coup de g"""""e, mais dés fois. bon courage et bonne concience à tous; je vous aime tous, cordialement votre. :love:j'ai écris a george bush pour qu'il me donne un semi remorque de riz pour que j'enmene à mes amis du zimbawe et d'autre pays, vous savez quoi: surprise, je n'ai touours pas reçu de réponse:rateau:



Ah, tu tombes bien, jeune.
Parce que figure-toi que je connais un jeune qui n'en veut qui se lance dans le grand bain de la politique, et il cherche un chargé de communication pour son nouveau parti qu'il a, le Nouveau Parti Anti-Salauds-qui-font-rien-qu'à-faire-des-saloperies.
Et tu m'as l'air _toutafé kalifié_.
Envoie-moi ton cévé, que je fasse passer.


----------



## estomak (28 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Censées, non ?



Des association sensées, c'est à dire des association pétries de bon sens.

rattrapage de branche et double salto avec coup de pied dans la noix de coco qui te retombe sur la tête!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, tu tombes bien, jeune.
> Parce que figure-toi que je connais un jeune qui n'en veut qui se lance dans le grand bain de la politique, et il cherche un chargé de communication pour son nouveau parti qu'il a, le Nouveau Parti Anti-Salauds-qui-font-rien-qu'à-faire-des-saloperies.
> Et tu m'as l'air _toutafé kalifié_.
> Envoie-moi ton cévé, que je fasse passer.



Attention ! Ça peut être dangereux de manipuler de la colle si on se trompe de pinceau


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Des association sensées, c'est à dire des association pétries de bon sens.
> 
> rattrapage de branche et double salto avec coup de pied dans la noix de coco qui te retombe sur la tête!



Oui, mais, il fallait dire "des associations sensées *venant* en aide", etc.
Si tu crois que je ne t'ai pas vu *venir* 
La palme de cocotier était pourrie
D'où chute dans l'erreur lexicale
En bas du dit cocotier
Dans le parc cabris


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> rattrapage de branche et double salto avec coup de pied dans la noix de coco qui te retombe sur la tête!



S'il faut que tu les rattrapes toutes, tu vas finir chez Pinder


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sachant que zebig a une bite a la place du cerveau tu n'es pas loin de la vérité.


 ... viens ici que je te fiche un "vrai" coup de boule !!!!!!! Arffff !!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Septembre 2008)

jjak974 a dit:


> j'ai écris a george bush pour qu'il me donne un semi remorque de riz pour que j'enmene à mes amis du zimbawe et d'autre pays, vous savez quoi: surprise, je n'ai touours pas reçu de réponse:rateau:




Ben si tu lui as écrit comme tu écris là, il a peut être eu du mal à déchiffrer, faut dire...


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2008)

Bon. Tout ça m'a donné envie de faire un tour avec mon 4x4


----------



## rizoto (29 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben si tu lui as écrit comme tu écris là, il a peut être eu du mal à déchiffrer, faut dire...



C'est pas pareil, il a du ecrire en anglais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est pas pareil, il a du ecrire en anglais.



Oui, d'ailleurs, puis utiliser ensuite un traducteur automatique pour nous le retranscrire ici, car il n'y a plus guère que les traducteurs automatiques pour ignorer qu'on *emmène* quelqu'un mais qu'on *emporte* quelque chose, fusse un semi-remorque de riz (bien que là, en fait, c'est plutôt le semi-remorque qui vous *emmène* ).


----------



## Craquounette (29 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'en connais un dans mon quartier qui pleure sur la misère du monde, qui milite pour des pays lointains (mais de préférence au soleil !), qui fait des pétitions pour que cesse la famine dans le monde....!


 
C'est un peu comme quand, après 6h de rando en montagne en hiver, tu n'arrives pas à finir ton 2ème sandwich et le jettes en te disant que cela fera plaisir à quelques oiseaux ou autres animaux se balladant par là et crevant de faim. Et là, tu as une gentille fille, bien sous tout rapport, qui ne pense qu'au bien des autres, qui veut faire plaisir à son prochain _mais qui accessoirement saute sur le 1er mec qu'elle croise en cabane sans vraiment se demander s'il est pris ou pas_ et donc cette charmante demoiselle te sort "Tu jettes ton sandwich ? Mais tu ne penses pas à tous ces petits noirs qui ont faim en Afrique ???" 

"S'ils ont vraiment faim, ils ont qu'à venir le chercher mon sandwich... "  

A réflexion idiote... Réponse adaptée


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est pas pareil, il a du ecrire en anglais.


Je suis pas sûr que la langue utilisée change grand chose au résultat final.


----------



## rizoto (29 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Mais tu ne penses pas à tous ces petits noirs qui ont faim en Afrique ???"



Pourquoi petit?   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> une gentille fille, bien sous tout rapport,  _mais qui accessoirement saute sur le 1er mec qu'elle croise en cabane sans vraiment se demander s'il est pris ou pas_



Naaaaan :affraid: Elle a essayé de te piquer ton bonhomme  Mais quelle s***** alors 

Quand on pense à tous ces pauvres types qui cherchent en vain à se caser, deux nanas sur le même mec, quel gaspillage :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (29 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je suis pas sûr que la langue utilisée change grand chose au résultat final.



le pire est que c'est vrai, voir plus compréhensible 



			
				traduction google a dit:
			
		

> good to all, I send a helping "I mare", when I watch the news and I see this world and boasts that exposes its successes in the world and the other high and in the stars maybe it's great, but I want to see all these people who die late bà here on our land, think what all these richard who do not know what to do with their billion, the other day, it A richard who has paid a journey through space, I remember his name, nor the families of Darfur die, I'm sure that if this guy had invested to support a village, people would have called his name their village. what a shame, we are, we should cry over our fate. we reniflons any crap of humanity, selfishness and everything and everything. I am sorry for the coup """"" g e, but sometimes. good luck and good concience at all, I love you all, you cordially. I wrote George Bush to give me a semi trailer j'enmene rice for my friends of Zimbabwe and other countries, you know what: surprise, I have not received a touours response


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs, puis utiliser ensuite un traducteur automatique pour nous le retranscrire ici, car il n'y a plus guère que les traducteurs automatiques pour ignorer qu'on *emmène* quelqu'un mais qu'on *emporte* quelque chose, fusse un semi-remorque de riz (bien que là, en fait, c'est plutôt le semi-remorque qui vous *emmène* ).



Tutututut moi j'envoies quelqu'un ou quelque chose


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2008)

touba a dit:


> Vous êtes vraiment une bande d'occidentaux égoïstes à l'esprit aussi ouvert que les moules dans l'eau froide !
> il y a plein de choses à faire au quotidien pour le quart-monde sans que ça vous coûte quoique ce soit :
> 
> par exemple, moi je ne jette jamais les restes après les repas, je mets tout dans un tuperware que je remets à Action Contre la Faim !
> ...



Allez, je m'engage : la guerre, c'est pas bien. Je suis contre.
Les enfants malades aussi c'est pas bien. Après ça tombe entre les mains de jpmiss


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Allez, je m'engage : la guerre, c'est pas bien. Je suis contre.
> Les enfants malades aussi c'est pas bien. Après ça tombe entre les mains de jpmiss



Oh purée, engagé le Krystof aujourd'hui :affraid:


----------



## Craquounette (29 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Naaaaan :affraid: Elle a essayé de te piquer ton bonhomme  Mais quelle s***** alors


 
Raté 

Si cela avait été le cas, le sandwich elle l'amenait elle-même en Afrique par voie express et sans passer par la case Start 
Me laisse pas faire non mais


----------



## rizoto (29 Septembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Allez, je m'engage : la guerre, c'est pas bien. Je suis contre.
> Les enfants malades aussi c'est pas bien. Après ça tombe entre les mains de jpmiss



Je m'insurge. 

La guerre, ca crée des emplois dans nos usines !

Plus de guerre la-bas = Moins de pauvres ici !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> le sandwich elle l'amenait elle-même en Afrique



Elle *l'apportait*


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Plus de guerre la-bas = Moins de pauvres ici !



Oh ça ! il y en aura moins là bas aussi 

:mouais:


----------



## rizoto (29 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh ça ! il y en aura moins là bas aussi
> 
> :mouais:



T'as tout compris  C'est imparrable 

:hein:


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle *l'apportait*



Elle l'envoyait


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as tout compris  C'est imparrable
> 
> :hein:



Oui, mais vu que notre "ici" est "là bas" pour ceux de là bas, imagine qu'ils retournent le raisonnement


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2008)

d'ici à ce que, là bas, ils songent à apporter la guerre ici...


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Septembre 2008)

Ça c'est pas grave. L'essentiel est qu'on continue à fabriquer les armes.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça c'est pas grave. L'essentiel est qu'on continue à fabriquer les armes.



De préférence par des enfants.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'essentiel est qu'on continue à fabriquer les armes.



Oh non, l'essentiel, c'est qu'on continue *d'en vendre*, mais si on peut en plus faire l'économie de la fabrication &#8230;


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2008)

Mais quel casse bonbon ce matin le P77 

T'as pas de nioubs a emmurder dans ton forum ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Mais quel casse bonbon ce matin le P77
> 
> T'as pas de nioubs a emmurder dans ton forum ?



J'fais qu'ça depuis ce matin, mais ça me suffit pas, pis le bonbon de troll, hein, qui s'en préoccupe, si on te le casse  ?


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh non, l'essentiel, c'est qu'on continue *d'en vendre*, mais si on peut en plus faire l'économie de la fabrication





Bassman a dit:


> Mais quel casse bonbon ce matin le P77



En plus, je sais ce que j'dis. L'essentiel est d'en fabriquer. Regarde Dassault. Il fabrique des Rafales, il en vend pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2008)

C'est con, parce qu'imagine un peu le nombre de mecs qu'on peut bombarder avec un Rafale.
Et on fait d'une pierre deux coups si on les brade au Tiers Monde.
Nous on évite de continuer à payer pour Dassault qui vend pas ses rafales et en bonus on aide les états du tiers monde en réduisant la famine (en bombardant au bon endroit)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est con, parce qu'imagine un peu le nombre de mecs qu'on peut bombarder avec un Rafale.
> Et on fait d'une pierre deux coups si on les brade au Tiers Monde.
> Nous on évite de continuer à payer pour Dassault qui vend pas ses rafales et en bonus on aide les états du tiers monde en réduisant la famine (en bombardant au bon endroit)



Oui, mais ça, c'est un coup à se ramasser deux ou trois Airbus dans les tours de la Défense


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2008)

des airbus fabriqués par de "pôvres"  chinois 
retour à l'envoyeur?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Septembre 2008)

Ah bon, la Défense est à Chinatown ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2008)

Mouhahahahahahahahaha !!!!!! 

     

:sleep:


----------



## jugnin (29 Septembre 2008)

J'aime bien Dassault, l'industrie française, la Patrie, et tout. Oui.

Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de faire preuve d'omnivoyance introspective, dans la mesure où mon universalité intellectuelle me le permet.

Avec un peu d'honnêteté, on s'étonne moins que le Rafale ne se vende pas. J'avais moi-même projeté d'en faire l'achat, au dernier salon du Bourget. Mais il faut bien avouer que c'est une vraie bouse à garer, cette machine. ça va vite, ouais, mais allez donc vous caler sur le parking du boulot. A ce prix là, il pourrait quand même y avoir un radar de recul.

Merde, Serge.


----------



## rizoto (29 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de faire preuve d'omnivoyance introspective.



T'es super souple, t'as fait de la gym etant jeune ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2008)

[dm]xn7rf_professeur-choron-la-tarte-au-pain_fun[/dm]

Merci Professeur Choron!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Septembre 2008)

Attention, si tu commences comme ça, tu vas finir communiste  !

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PnI2YQjDFjI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PnI2YQjDFjI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Attention, si tu commences comme ça, tu vas finir communiste  !


Adherer a un partit qui a pour symbole un coupe carotte?
Certainement pas! 

[YOUTUBE]HMxikY_JyDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Septembre 2008)

Tu préfères le boudin blanc ?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YBuusrRU4zk&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YBuusrRU4zk&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2008)

C"était quoi le sujet déjà? :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Septembre 2008)

On peut envoyer du boudin blanc et des carottes à ceux qui ont faim, c'est bon, comme nourriture. Non, tu n'aimes pas le boudin ? C'est dommage, parce que c'est bon. Puis les carottes aussi, mais moins. Mais comme ça coûte moins cher, on en mange plus. Si les carottes étaient au prix du boudin blanc, et le boudin blanc au prix des carottes, est-ce qu'on préfèrerait les carottes ? Peut-être. La nature humaine est pétrie de contradictions.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2008)

je sais pas pourquoi mais cette histoire de boudin et de carotte, ça me parait pas bien net... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Septembre 2008)

Ce n'est pas parce que tu es une célébrité et pas moi que je n'ai pas le droit d'aimer le boudin blanc, et toi les carottes. Mais les pauvres qui ont faim, que préfèreraient-ils, eux ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Ce n'est pas parce que tu es une célébrité et pas moi que je n'ai pas le droit d'aimer le boudin blanc, et toi les carottes. Mais les pauvres qui ont faim, que préfèreraient-ils, eux ?



la choucroute garnie.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Septembre 2008)

Tu me donneras l'adresse des gens qui font de la choucroute garnie aux carottes et zau boudin blanc, que je n'aille pas chez eux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2008)

C'est un concept. Et un concept, ça ne se discute pas.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Septembre 2008)

Si on ne discute pas des concepts, alors la philosophie peut aller dans la choucroute avec les carottes et le boudin.

Ça doit pas être mauvais, d'ailleurs.


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Si on ne discute pas des concepts, alors la philosophie peut aller dans la choucroute avec les carottes et le boudin.
> 
> Ça doit pas être mauvais, d'ailleurs.



Tu sais où tu peux te les mettre les carottes et le boudin ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Septembre 2008)

Mmmm... disons... DTC


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est un concept. Et un concept, ça ne se discute pas.





MarieStockholm a dit:


> Si on ne discute pas des concepts, alors la philosophie peut aller dans la choucroute avec les carottes et le boudin.
> 
> Ça doit pas être mauvais, d'ailleurs.



oh on va avoir la chronique culinaro hegelienne qui va se pointer

(ceci dit choucroute avec carottes et boudin faut avoir l'estom  le ventre bien accroché)


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2008)

Je peux avoir un chèque ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Septembre 2008)

Nan .


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2008)

ou un cheque sans provision(s)? 

( à la rigueur un " bon pour" une choucroute  carotte boudin hegeliene)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2008)

J'ai cru reconnaître jjak en rentrant du taf tantôt !
Il était au volant d'un immense semi-remorque qui louvoyait sur l'autoroute en semant des sacs partout !

J'en riz encore !!!!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai cru reconnaître jjak en rentrant du taf tantôt !
> Il était au volant d'un immense semi-remorque qui louvoyait sur l'autoroute en semant des sacs partout !
> 
> J'en riz encore !!!!!!!!!!!:love:



Que veux tu, on veut pas laisser la famine s'installer en Belgique, on vous envoie les secours


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Que veux tu, on veut pas laisser la famine s'installer en Belgique, on vous envoie les secours



C'est vite dit ! Envoyer du riz chez les spécialistes de la frite c'est comme envoyer du boudin créole en Suisse


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Septembre 2008)

Du boudin blanc, Tibomon, du boudin blanc.


----------



## touba (29 Septembre 2008)

à propose de boudin blanc ça me rappelle Hampaté Bâ, qui dans sa jeunesse, épiait les colons français au Mali pour voir si leurs excréments avait la même couleur que leur peau...

merde... je suis hors-sujet


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2008)

touba a dit:


> ..
> merde... je suis hors-sujet



Non non, c'est bien un fil de merde...


----------

